# Wifi access - McD etc



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

For those of you who use Mc Donalds and Flunch for free wifi access when on the move, you can add All Seasons Hotels to your list.

Mostly in France but also in other EU countries.

I've tried 4 or 5, good signal from their car parks - no password required.

I believe, but haven't checked, that the same goes for the Kyriad chain.

These hotel car parks also make very convenient emergency stop-over parking.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Maybe the hotel chains will tolerate short-term parking for WiFi use, but STOP-OVER? they are in the business of selling rooms for the night and free parking is in that deal.

I suggest the height barriers would go up PDQ ! 

I would firmly discourage even the suggestion of such use as it would only encourage anti-MH feeling in the community in general.

Geoff


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Maybe the hotel chains will tolerate short-term parking for WiFi use, but STOP-OVER? they are in the business of selling rooms for the night and free parking is in that deal.
> 
> I suggest the height barriers would go up PDQ !
> 
> ...


Er...... "emergency"


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hotels*

Hi

I often stay on hotel car parks - after having a word "indoors". Many of these chains are franchised - so the man behind the counter owns the business, rather than managing it - same as many McDonalds etc. I usually have a meal in the restuarant etc - it is all revenue he would not have had.

I am on a hotel car park next Sunday and Monday in the UK too.

Russell


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Hotels*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I often stay on hotel car parks - after having a word "indoors". Many of these chains are franchised - so the man behind the counter owns the business, rather than managing it - same as many McDonalds etc. I usually have a meal in the restuarant etc - it is all revenue he would not have had.
> 
> ...


I too frequently use UK hotel car parks. The chains like Premier and Travel Lodge invariably are next to a restaurant/pub and often share the car park.

If you use some common sense, have some respect for your surroundings, arrive late and leave early - it's not much different to an aire.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Tonyt

You used the word 'convenient" which seems to indicate choice, rather than a real emergency.

With permission, or shared car parks where, as others pointed out one could be using the facilities of other establishments, are a different matter.

Geoff


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

The Ibis right next to Cite Europe shopping centre have allowed us on two occasions to park in their secure car park overnight. The understanding was that we bought evening meals in their restaurant. Very nice meals they were too and good value.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

i frequntly park in pub car parks having got permission for overnight on basis I will be a customer there. 

Usual agreement is will leave by 1000 - OK by me.

Geoff


----------

